# Air America



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

its official http://billboardradiomonitor.com/ra...article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1000875375


----------



## gawise (Nov 2, 2002)

But "official" doesn't mean "exclusive". Any word on whether or not Sirius will lose Air America?

Greg in York, PA


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

The agreement also names XM as “the official satellite radio network” for Air America Radio.

That sounds "exclusive" to me.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

official just means they paid some extra money to get that title. Kind of like being the official car, pop, shoe, etc of the National Football League or what ever sport you choose. Other cars or shoe companies can advertise during games but only one brand can be the official brand of the NFL for example. Sirius may be able to carry Air America but XM is the only one who can call themselves the official satellite carrier of Air America. Official does not necessarily mean exclusive.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i called siius and they said that when the contract is up they will not carry air america


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

kwajr said:


> i called siius and they said that when the contract is up they will not carry air america


good


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mwgiii said:


> The agreement also names XM as "the official satellite radio network" for Air America Radio.
> 
> That sounds "exclusive" to me.


Randi Rhodes said they'll only be on XM after June. That sounds offical to me.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

we have a station in philly that carries air america but you cant even get it 

lots of people will just have to get xm


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

I listen online


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Sirius has better use for the bandwidth - like "Sounds of Rocks Eroding" or "Crows at a Landfill".


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As someone who subscribes to both XM and Sirius, this is great news. Now Airhead America will only waste bandwidth once on the SDARS spectrum.


----------



## starkruzr (Jun 4, 2005)

What is going to happen to Sirius stream number 144? I.E. what are they going to do with it?

This is bad news for me. I feel Sirius' music is better than XM's but if they're not going to carry Air America that is some serious (no pun intended) suckage.


----------



## Jones07 (May 2, 2005)

AAR is still on Siruis as of JULY 10th............................What's the deal?


----------



## Jones07 (May 2, 2005)

I spoke to soon. 

As of 1201:AM July 11th AAR is history on Sirius. And there goes the reason I bought into Sat Radio.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry for your loss, but the operative word here is _was_. 

Next comes the post-mortem autopsy to determine why liberal talk radio cannot draw an audience to support it. Could it be that, like the demo party, they have nothing to offer America?

Too bad. Even Air America was better than (not then) no talk radio. Perhaps I should suggest _Boortz_ as a replacement. :shrug: Better yet, how about a Franken-Boortz point-counterpoint type talk show? :bonk1:

More fireworks.


----------



## gawise (Nov 2, 2002)

Here's what I just emailed to Air America:

I can't believe you have taken yourselves off of Sirius Satellite Radio! It's good to know it's not only the evil conservatives who sell out!! If you were TRULY committed to your message, you would want every opportunity to "get the word out." Obviously, XM's dollars were more important than your message. And, if it takes XM's dollars for you to survive financially, shame on you for poor management! I hope Sirius lures some of your best talent away, and you become unimportant! That's the worst thing I could wish on anyone/anything!


----------



## Jones07 (May 2, 2005)

Nick said:


> Sorry for your loss, but the operative word here is _was_.
> 
> Next comes the post-mortem autopsy to determine why liberal talk radio cannot draw an audience to support it. Could it be that, like the demo party, they have nothing to offer America?
> .


 Liberal talk radio is doing just fine...........Thank you very much.

XM radio thinks so much of AAR that they out bid Sirius for it........... That is all. Please don't try to spin it any other way 

I guess Some are upset that the airwaves no longer just belong to Right wing Talk


----------



## Jones07 (May 2, 2005)

gawise said:


> Here's what I just emailed to Air America:
> 
> I can't believe you have taken yourselves off of Sirius Satellite Radio! It's good to know it's not only the evil conservatives who sell out!! If you were TRULY committed to your message, you would want every opportunity to "get the word out." Obviously, XM's dollars were more important than your message. And, if it takes XM's dollars for you to survive financially, shame on you for poor management! I hope Sirius lures some of your best talent away, and you become unimportant! That's the worst thing I could wish on anyone/anything!


 The problem wasn't that Sirius said no to a deal, it's that XM gave Sirius a better deal, including studio space in DC in exchange for exclusivity. 2nd, XM cut the deal with AAR right after Sirius cut a deal that stole NASCAR from XM.

I guess it's best to look at it this way..................Nothing personal, It's just Business


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> and you become unimportant!


 Too late!!


----------

